# Black moor goldfish and angelfish



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

Would black moor goldfish and angelfish be compatible? I want to get a community tank and those two interest me. I know their temperatures are different but is there anything else I should be concerned about?


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Although I am not certain about these particular goldfish, generally goldfish are cold water fish and are not compatible with tropical fish due to their different temperature requirements.

I think this was covered in another of your threads already. As much overlap in temperature range as possible is best.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not super familiar with goldfish (thekoimaiden or Olympia will hopefully stop by this thread) but Jeff is right about the temperature. You're either going to freeze your angelfish or burn up your goldfish. Temperature is very important, it's just as important as ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. Fish at the wrong temperature will be stressed and more likely to contract disease.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Goldfish should never be combined with any tropical species. These are just two totally different setups.

Aside from temperature, the goldfish/moors get large and are significant waste producers which requires some good water filtration. The tank isn't mentioned, but assuming we are still with your 55g, you don't have room for anything else if you go with the moors. The goldfish experts can detail this better than I can.

Byron.


----------

